# 495 ST Pro



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

A couple of years back, I was using my 495 to spray an exterior when it acted like the packings went out. I got a new packing kit and replaced them that night. Tested the pump with water and it worked great.......built and held full pressure, etc. Stick it in paint the next day and it would only build about half pressure......maybe 1,500 lbs. It would take about twice as long as it should to build even that pressure.

Crap! Figure maybe I screwed something up, so I purchased yet another new packing kit. Went through the same thing......works great with water, but won't hardly pump paint.

At this point, I said screw it and purchased an Ultra 395 to get the house finished.

Present day, I'm starting a large custom house that I need to two pumps on. One for ceilings/walls and one for water-based lacquer.

Take both pumps in. The 495 to get "fixed" and the 395 to get repacked and a new primer valve installed.

The word on the 495 is that the packing were great, but the bottom nut was lose. No scratches on the cylinder, etc. After sitting, it too needed a new primer valve.

Get the pumps back home and the 495 test great with water......build full pressure fast, etc.

Put it in paint to do some gypboard samples for a customer and the same thing as before.......only builds about half pressure and can't keep up with a 311 tip.

Any ideas of things I might check?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PM Mr. Fixit 
Jack, will usually take the time to work with you troubleshooting your problem.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

hey VanDamme check your pm box for some ideas. let me know ho you make out with it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Sean & Mr. Fixit.

I had both upper and lower seals (Balls and seats) replaced. Pump works great now!


----------

